# Why can't I get my air filter in without smooshing it?



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

I would take a tape measure with me to the store and measure a different brand filter. I've had the same problem from time to time and another brand usually fixes it.


----------



## ro9beam2002 (Jun 6, 2008)

need to buy the right size


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Like I said, I measured it, and it's 25x13x1. The manual says 25x14x1 (which is a standard big box store size), but the CABINET opening, is only 13.5". They make custom re-usable filters which are flexible.... would hopefully get into that spot better? Any experience with re-usable filters?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like you have a filter rack in the furnace to the right of the filter. Trane makes a adjustable rack that fits in that location. It looks as if someone may have installed it backwards. Look in at the oposit end of the shiny metal rack to see if is open at the back side. if it does turn it around and re measure for a filter that will fit. The rack oridginally came with a perminent washable filter.
Just a side note most filters are smaller by 1/2" so 14 is 13 1/2 etc.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

I took the whole metal thing out. Where my filter is, is a slot for a filter, which is closed on the back side. Seems like where it is supposed to go. The thing to the right of it is seems to be just a frame. The people who put it in did not screw it down so it kept moving and getting all crooked. Still, even with it screwed down, and put in straight, the filter does not fit without getting smooshed. Not exactly a great seal either.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I doubt your duct system is designed to use such a restrictive air filter as that allergen.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I just changed it to a cheapo filter.


----------

